# Touchy Feely Box ideas...



## lilred (Oct 10, 2005)

We are doing a family party (kids and adults). We would like to do "touchy feely" boxes where people reach in and feel stuff. I was thinking stuff like frayed rope could be Ogre nose hair, broken twigs could be finger bones, etc.

Any ideas?


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

peeled grapes can be eyeballs, maybe some slime could be monster boogers,cooked spagetti noodles for worms


----------



## October1980 (Aug 21, 2010)

Of course, you can use speghetti for brains and peeled grapes for eyeballs. We made a table out of plywood and cut a hole through the bottom of one of the boxes. Someone would be under the table with their hand in the box... When the victim reaches in the box, then the hand in the box lightly grabs the victims hand and freaks them out. It's hilarious.


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

Omg I love that idea October may steal that one myself


----------



## MumBO jUMbo (Oct 22, 2008)

I am doing this very idea for the Grandbabies birthday party !! Here is a website that gave me great ideas.

http://www.squidoo.com/Halloween-Party-Games


----------



## lilwitch (Sep 25, 2010)

How about attaching some cut rubberbands inside the box so that they dangle inside.....or attach the loose ends on opposites sides inside the box, to make a "maze" of rubberbands that will stretch and feel creepy? Maybe throw in some cotton balls and fake spiders, to create a spider cave?

Or a bowl / container filled with a frozen rubber glove, or frozen vegetables (broccoli/cauliflower)....the cold will add an additional, unexpected element.

Going along with the cold theme....maybe there's a way to freeze a block of ice in a pan, then suspend the block of ice inside the top of the box, so that it will drip down on their hands. You'll want to put something on the bottom to collect/absorb the water of course. I think the water might only drip down around the edges of the ice block....so maybe if you can also put in some sort of a cake cooling rack under the ice block, the water might collect on the wires of the rack, and drip more randomly. Not sure how it will work, so you'd probably want to test it out ahead of time....and make sure that the box is tall enough so that folks don't scrape their hands on the metal rack.


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

*touchy pasta*

Boil some pasta, not spaghetti, but something that has spirally crazy shapes. Let it soak in water when it's done so it bloats up. Put it in a mold of something where it will stick together and form somethin.


----------

